# Bellator Alvarez/Huerta Disscussion Thread (spoilers)



## dudeabides

*Bellator 33 FC: Alvarez vs Huerta*

*Bellator 33*
Date: Oct 21, 2010
Location: Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Venue: Liacouras Center (Temple University)
Broadcast: FOX Sports Net












> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Eddie Alvarez vs. Roger Huerta (non-title lightweight fight)
> * Champ Lyman Good vs. Ben Askren (welterweight title fight)
> * Rick Hawn vs. LeVon Maynard
> * Deividas Taurosevicius vs. Wilson Reis
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Tim Carpenter vs. Jamal Patterson
> * Nick Cottone vs. Tuan Pham
> * Eduard Guedes vs. Chris Liguori
> * Lester Caslow vs. Kenny Foster
> * Lewis Cassner vs. Francis Evans





> As expected Bellator lightweight champion Eddie Alvarez (20-2 MMA, 4-0 BFC) will fight in his hometown and meet Roger Huerta (21-4-1 MMA, 1-1 BFC) at Bellator 33.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) first reported the three-round non-title fight earlier this month, and Bellator executives today made it official.
> 
> The event takes place Oct. 21 at the 10,000-seat Liacouras Center on the campus of Temple University in Philadelphia, and the night's main card airs live on FOX Sports Net.
> 
> Huerta got the title fight when season-two tournament winner Pat Curran was forced out of a scheduled title fight with Alvarez due to injury. Curran upset Huerta in the semifinals of the eight-man tournament to get the title shot, which is now expected to take place in early 2011 as part of Bellator's fourth season.
> 
> "Roger Huerta, Philadelphia, Oct. 21 – this is a dream fight for me," stated Alvarez, who won the organization's season-one tourney, which also earned him the lightweight belt. "I've never even lost a fight here in the United States, so I'm definitely not going to start in my hometown of Philadelphia with all of my people there. That's not going to happen. Not a chance."
> 
> Alvarez enters the main-event bout with a five-fight win streak and 10 victories in his past 11 fights. Eight of the 10 wins came via stoppage, including submission victories over Greg Loughran, Eric Reynolds and Toby Imada in the season-one tourney and Josh Neer in a season-two non-title fight. The tourney run and Alvarez's accomplishments in the Japanese-based DREAM organization have given him solid footing in the world's top-10 lightweight rankings.
> 
> A win over Huerta could further improve his value, though his opponent has suffered through a rough stretch. Huerta, one of the sport's biggest stars and the first-ever MMA fighter featured on the cover of "Sports Illustrated," has lost three of his past four fights since opening his career with a stellar 20-1-1 mark. In addition to Curran, the losses came to notables Kenny Florian (unanimous decision) and Gray Maynard (close split decision) under the UFC banner. The lone victory in that span came over then-undefeated Chad Hinton in their Bellator tourney-opening bout.
> 
> Bellator 33 marks the organization's debut in the state of Pennsylvania. Tickets, which range from $25 to $150, went on sale today at www.ComcastTix.com.





> October's Bellator 33 fight card has another big addition.
> 
> A week after the organization announced a headlining non-title fight between lightweight champ Eddie Alvarez and Roger Huerta, a five-round title fight has been added to the mix.
> 
> Welterweight champ and season-one tourney winner Lyman Good (10-0 MMA, 3-0 BFC) meets former NCAA Division I national wrestling champ and season-two tourney winner Ben Askren (6-0 MMA, 3-0 BFC).
> 
> Askren took to Twitter and today announced the fight, which takes place Oct. 21 at the Liacouras Center in Philadelphia. MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) since has confirmed with a source close to the event that bout agreements have been signed.
> 
> Both fights air as part of the night's FOX Spots Net-televised main card.
> 
> The title fight marks Good's first bout since his successful title run in 2009. Good, a one-time IFL fighter, submitted Hector Urbina and then knocked out Jorge Ortiz and Omar De La Cruz to win the organization's first 170-pound title and championship. However, the Bellator 33 title defense represents his first fight in 16 months.
> 
> Good now meets fellow unbeaten Askren, the famed University of Missouri wrestler who's quickly found success in MMA. After signing with Bellator earlier this year after a trio of wins in smaller organizations, Askren entered the season-two welterweight tournament and cruised with a submission win over Ryan Thomas and subsequent decision wins over Thomas (a replacement fighter) in the semis and Dan Hornbuckle in the tournament finale.
> 
> With the victory, Askren was guaranteed the title shot.
> 
> Bellator 33 marks the organization's debut in the state of Pennsylvania. Tickets, which range from $25 to $150, are now on sale at www.ComcastTix.com.


Link


----------



## Mirage445

I'm taking Huerta via Stomp 1st round.

But seriously, I think it will go to a Dec, not sure who will win.

Think this will be FOTN for sure and a FOTY Candidate.


----------



## dudeabides

Looking forward to it too, about time we get to see Alvarez in a big fight again. And if that fight wasn't enough, they are giving last season's WW winner Askren his title fight on the same card?


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, it will definately be a good card for sure. If Huerta wins I think he'll get a spot in the next tournament and a shot at Gilbert Melendez. I'm looking forward to Akren taking that title!:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, it will definately be a good card for sure. If Huerta wins I think he'll get a spot in the next tournament and a shot at Gilbert Melendez. I'm looking forward to Akren taking that title!:thumbsup:


I think Melendez should fight the winner. Coker can get Bellator to do it...


----------



## kantowrestler

That's what I said. Did I not make that clear?


----------



## _RIVAL_

kantowrestler said:


> That's what I said. Did I not make that clear?


No I didn't get that out of your post. I got that if Huerta wins he gets a shot at the tournament.

I said Melendez should fight whoever wins.


----------



## vandalian

Really like this fight. Roger's a handful for anyone, but Eddie's a beast at lightweight at I believe his wrestling will give him the edge here.
Alvarez by decision.


----------



## kantowrestler

I know Alveraz has the wrestling advantage but I don't think he has the better wrestling in this situation. Huerta has good enough takedown defense to where I think he can win. His stand up is good enough I think!:thumbsup:


----------



## limba

I'm really looking to this fight.
Huerta is one of my favorite fighters. Tough dude, not the most techical fighter, but he has so much heart. I really like the fact that he doesn't run away from a fight, he goes where the fight goes. And i would say this i a reason he didn't reach the top of the UFC LW division. But, for the fans he is an excellent fighter to watch. ANd there is enough time for him to make it back to the UFC or fight Melendez or whatever. I don't even care that he's 1-3 in his last 4 fights. I think it should have been at least a draw against Curran, plus the split decision to Maynard , coming after a one year absence from the ring. I think Huerta has his chance in this fight for sure. The best thing for him to do is, to try and make it a brawl. That would cancel Alvarez's superior technique. And Huerta can take shots and punishement, i am sure of that.
I am also convinced the fight will eventually go to the ground. Alvarez has the advantage here also, his BJJ is superior, but again i have to point out Huerta's heart: he didn't tap on that sick Kimura attempt by Maynard, where i thought his shoulder would pop for sure. That was awesome.

Annyway, i can't wait.
And one more thing: Alvarez may have the advantage in the ring, but i think Huerta will have the crowd behind him, at least the women in the crowd will cheer for him, after the brawl incident.
If Alvarez beats Huerta, the women will be upset.:thumb02:


----------



## Damone

Seeing as how Alvarez is a better fighter, I see him winning a decision.


----------



## kantowrestler

How is Alveraz the better fighter?


----------



## Damone

kantowrestler said:


> How is Alveraz the better fighter?


Better striker, better on the ground, and a really solid wrestler.

He has beaten guys like Imada, Neer, Kawajiri, Hansen, Riley and Kikuno.

Huerta's best win was against Clay Guida. 

When you sub guys like Kikuno, Neer and Imada, you're the better fighter.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

huerta was never fully dedicated to MMA when he was in the UFC and still gave Gray Maynard a great fight and a pretty good fight with Kenflo, two very highly ranked LWs.


I wouldnt just assume Alvarez is a much better fighter than Huerta, but i think he is mentally ahead and trains more properly, so i give him the edge.

Still should be a great fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well Alveraz does have the wrestling background. We also know that he destroyed former UFC lightweight Josh Neer. However I don't think that if Alveraz wins he will destroy Huerta the way he did Neer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten

*Bellator FC 33 card loaded*



> As if this month's Bellator 33 card weren't already loaded enough with lightweight champ Eddie Alvarez vs. Roger Huerta's non-title fight and a Lyman Good vs. Ben Askren championship matchup, officials have added some additional starpower.
> 
> Former Olympian Rick Hawn, ex-EliteXC champ Wilson Reis, WEC vet Deividas Taurosevicius and other notables are part of the card.
> 
> Bellator 33 takes place Oct. 21 at the Liacouras Center in Philadelphia.
> 
> The night's main card airs on FOX Sports Net.
> 
> The Alvarez (20-2 MMA, 4-0 BFC) vs. Huerta (21-4-1 MMA, 1-1 BFC) bout came about following an injury to season-two tournament winner Pat Curran (12-3 MMA, 3-0 BFC). Curran earned a title shot with the tourney run, but as MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) first reported, he was forced off the card with a shoulder injury. That opened the door for Huerta, who was eliminated by Curran in the semifinals of the tourney.
> 
> In the co-headliner, current welterweight champ Good (10-0 MMA, 3-0 BFC) meets former NCAA Division I national wrestling champ and season-two tourney winner Askren (6-0 MMA, 3-0 BFC) in a five-round title fight.
> 
> Also on the main card is 2004 Olympic judoka and undefeated MMA fighter Hawn (8-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. fellow welterweight LeVon Maynard (10-6 MMA, 0-0 BFC), as well as former EliteXC bantamweight champ and season-two and season-three Bellator tourney competitor Reis (10-2 MMA, 3-2 BFC) vs. WEC and IFL veteran Taurosevicius (12-4 MMA, 0-0 BFC). The Brazilian Reis now calls Philadelphia home and should have a home-field advantage.
> 
> A preliminary card heavy on local talent includes light-heavyweight submission specialist Tim Carpenter (5-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. longtime IFL fighter Jamal Patterson (5-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and WKA Muay Thai champion Tuan Phan (2-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. fellow flyweight Nick Cottone (8-2-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> Additionally, one-time UFC fighter Chris Liguori (11-8 MMA, 0-0 BFC) takes on fellow lightweight Eduard Guedes (6-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC), Lester Caslow (6-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC) meets fellow featherweight Kenny Foster (7-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC), and bantamweight Lewis Cassner (0-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) takes on Francis Evans (0-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> The full Bellator 33 card includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Eddie Alvarez vs. Roger Huerta (non-title lightweight fight)
> * Champ Lyman Good vs. Ben Askren (welterweight title fight)
> * Rick Hawn vs. LeVon Maynard
> * Deividas Taurosevicius vs. Wilson Reis
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Tim Carpenter vs. Jamal Patterson
> * Nick Cottone vs. Tuan Pham
> * Eduard Guedes vs. Chris Liguori
> * Lester Caslow vs. Kenny Foster
> * Lewis Cassner vs. Francis Evans


Source: MMAjunkie.com

This card is gonna be action packed! Can't wait... Outside of UFC and WEC, Bellator is the show I'm usually the most hyped for and this is no exception!


----------



## limba

Budhisten said:


> Source: MMAjunkie.com
> 
> This card is gonna be action packed! Can't wait... Outside of UFC and WEC, Bellator is the show I'm usually the most hyped for and this is no exception!


I agree. Looking forward to seing Askren-Good also. 
Do you have any idea whre could i watch this event? Maybe a stream...:confused02:
I used to watch on www.p2p4u.net ...but sometimes it doesn't show this events.


----------



## Budhisten

limba said:


> I agree. Looking forward to seing Askren-Good also.
> Do you have any idea whre could i watch this event? Maybe a stream...:confused02:
> I used to watch on www.p2p4u.net ...but sometimes it doesn't show this events.


I actually have no idea mate - these events, sadly, aren't available where I live so I always aquire them in a not-100%-legal fashion once they've aired :/


----------



## limba

Budhisten said:


> I actually have no idea mate - these events, sadly, aren't available where I live so I always aquire them in a not-100%-legal fashion once they've aired :/


Same here...
Oooh well...i'll be looking on the web trying to find them by fight the time this event starts. Hope i'll find a good stream.


----------



## dudeabides

The vbookie threads for the fights on the main card are up if anybody wants to bet credits:

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-vbookie/

Show is Thursday night! :thumbsup:


----------



## atm1982

This is going to be a hell of a fight. Im surprised its not getting more mainstream coverage, but I guess Brocktober has caught the media's eye more this month. I pick Huerta because I believe he will be hungrier but it could go either way. Potential Fight of the Year.


----------



## mattandbenny

Alvarez, Askren, Reis and Hwn for me. Really looking forward ot the Good-Askren fight.


----------



## wiwi07

*Mexican*

Both Alvarez And Huerta Are Mexican Yeah


----------



## _RIVAL_

*
PLEASE KEEP THE BELLATOR 33 DISCUSSIONS INSIDE THIS THREAD... ALL OTHER THREADS WILL BE MERGED...NO SPOIL TAGS NECESSERY...*


----------



## andyn1986

*New Bellator Champ*










New Bellator Middleweight champ, Ben Askren


----------



## dudeabides

Askren's decision win not the biggest surprise ever, but I doubt even the huge Huerta/Alvarez fight can top Rick Hawn and Levon Maynard in the first fight.


----------



## cisco2403

Very impressive win by Alvarez. Granted it was a doctor stoppage but no one has ever dominated Huerta like that.


----------



## Kreed

yeah huerta is pretty much done..So much for the celebrity tour he got for beating up that "black guy" (like that makes it special :confused05: ) wheres all that notoriety got him now :laugh:


----------



## attention

wha?!?! you cant call him done just yet... geeze, he just fought a top contender... he can still learn/grow from this loss


----------



## _RIVAL_

attention said:


> wha?!?! you cant call him done just yet... geeze, he just fought a top contender... he can still learn/grow from this loss



Agreed. Alvarez is one of the best in the world. He's beaten down some really tough guys.


----------



## Kreed

the guy just replicated his performance against florian which indicated that once hes getting outclassed his feelings get hurt & never recovers...Hes basically another diego sanchez..If you dont classify toiling in mediocrity for the rest of ones career as not being done then hey..But I had higher hopes for huerta and to be 1-2 in a lowly org like bellator speaks volumes


----------



## kantowrestler

Well considering that Huerta is one of at least three UFC cuts that have been defeated by Bellator fighters, I'm not so sure that Bellator can be called a lower tire promotion for much longer. Huerta and Neer lost to Alveraz and Yoshiyuki Yoshida lost to a basic nobody. If this trend keeps up I really don't think Bellator can be considered a promotion of rising stars!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kreed

kantowrestler said:


> Well considering that Huerta is one of at least three *UFC cuts that have been defeated by Bellator fighters*, I'm not so sure that Bellator can be called a lower tire promotion for much longer. Huerta and Neer lost to Alveraz and Yoshiyuki Yoshida lost to a basic nobody. If this trend keeps up I really don't think Bellator can be considered a promotion of rising stars!:thumbsup:


they were cut from the ufc for a reason lol at mentioning yoshida like he was anything other than a can even in the UFC.These bellator fighters beating ex-ufc guys doesnt mean bellator has stellar talent it just means those guys the ufc cut are just that bad.Besides in mma 9/10 the unknown fighter has more motovation and hunger to beat the est named fighter


----------



## _RIVAL_

Kreed said:


> they were cut from the ufc for a reason lol at mentioning yoshida like he was anything other than a can even in the UFC.These bellator fighters beating ex-ufc guys doesnt mean bellator has stellar talent it just means those guys the ufc cut are just that bad.Besides in mma 9/10 the unknown fighter has more motovation and hunger to beat the est named fighter


Ahh... so remind us. Why did the UFC cut Roger Huerta?


----------

